# fan motor



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

My fan stoped working on my last ride so i took out the motor and took it apart and seen where one of the springs for the brushes was rusted and broken so i cleaned everything up real good and took a spring out of a pen and cut to length and put it in with some good diegrease and and sealed it all back up good and all is working great. When i tested it almost took off some fingures when i put the blade on lol. (should hold on to the motor alitle better next time lol):goodnews:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Good deal. definately loads cheaper than replacing the fan motor. Thanks for shareing the info...


----------

